# SYNTH OF A-PHP



## petetheplant1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Been looking into synthesis of A-PHP does anyone know if it is possible for a complete beginner to do


----------



## William Dampier

If there is access to the necessary reagents, then no problems


----------



## petetheplant1

i have a couple of guides to making the reagents needed was really hoping there would be source on here you could buy them from


----------



## William Dampier (Apr 8, 2022)

alpha-bromovalerophenone (click)
This is an intermediate for A-PVP, not a bad variant to start. Just one reaction with pyrrolidine. In addition, the solvent for the reaction (several variants) and acid (hydrochloric acid aq.soln)

alpha-bromovalerophenone
pyrrolidine
benzene (or another solvents)
HCl cons. aq. soln
acetone (desirable)

one-step reaction, using water we can receive crystals immediately


----------



## Morpheus77

T



William Dampier said:


> alpha-bromovalerophenone (click)
> This is an intermediate for A-PVP, not a bad variant to start. Just one reaction with pyrrolidine. In addition, the solvent for the reaction (several variants) and acid (hydrochloric acid aq.soln)
> 
> alpha-bromovalerophenone
> ...



William DampierThat link isn’t working for me, although it might not be meant for me lol. Sorry, I’m new here. I’ve been trying to find as much info as possible for my go at an a-php run. Bromination is a bit of a chore, so if the valero or Hexano variant can be obtained, already brominated, that would be awesome  Although I’m not sure about the stability of those compounds, so idk if obtaining them from outside my own lab would be doable


----------



## William Dampier

CptnCrunch said:


> That link isn’t working for me, although it might not be meant for me lol. Sorry, I’m new here. I’ve been trying to find as much info as possible for my go at an a-php run. Bromination is a bit of a chore, so if the valero or Hexano variant can be obtained, already brominated, that would be awesome  Although I’m not sure about the stability of those compounds, so idk if obtaining them from outside my own lab would be doable



CptnCrunchlink (click)


----------



## Morpheus77

William Dampier said:


> link (click)



William DampierThank you!


----------



## kiddgr0tesk86

So I have thousands of morphine sulfate immediate release tabs and mscontin 200mg, and I just drop the sulfate pentahydrate salt off the morphine ending up with pure morphine base, then converted to morphine hcl, and ran with that my fav accomplishment is the successful synth of vilan ™ (aka nicomorphine hcl)


----------



## kiddgr0tesk86

kiddgr0tesk86 said:


> So I have thousands of morphine sulfate immediate release tabs and mscontin 200mg, and I just drop the sulfate pentahydrate salt off the morphine ending up with pure morphine base, then converted to morphine hcl, and ran with that my fav accomplishment is the successful synth of vilan ™ (aka nicomorphine hcl)



kiddgr0tesk86Very rewarding


----------



## Morpheus77

kiddgr0tesk86 said:


> So I have thousands of morphine sulfate immediate release tabs and mscontin 200mg, and I just drop the sulfate pentahydrate salt off the morphine ending up with pure morphine base, then converted to morphine hcl, and ran with that my fav accomplishment is the successful synth of vilan ™ (aka nicomorphine hcl)



kiddgr0tesk86Care to share your route to nico?


----------

